# A Reader's Guide to Reformed Literature: An Annotated Bibliography of Reformed Theology - Joel Beeke



## crhoades (Dec 28, 2005)

Anyone have this and can comment on thoroughness, usefulness, etc.?
http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=86

I'm looking at the 24 tape course from PRTS by Beeke titled: Reformed Theological Research. This book looks like a companion volume.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Dec 28, 2005)

Chris,

I have that book. It is recommended by Sinclair Ferguson and Iain Murray. It has 37 chapters covering the corpus of systematic theology. Each chapter is structured somewhat chronologically. Some chapters recommend where to begin if you have not read in that chapter's particular area of discussion. It is very helpful.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## Casey (Mar 23, 2006)

Is it alone the same lines as the bibliography in the back of that _Harmony of the Reformed Confessions_?


----------



## crhoades (Mar 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> Is it alone the same lines as the bibliography in the back of that _Harmony of the Reformed Confessions_?



It's actually the same one. After I bought the book, I realized I already had it. Made a good gift for someone at church.


----------

